# باقة ترانيم نادرة لقداسة البابا شنودة



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*+++

ترنيمة هللى وافرحى يا كنيستنا
براعيكى رئيس كهنتنا 
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44540812/7db49e3a/____.html*



*إلى منتهى الاعوام يا لسان العطر
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44542537/9d3953ef/___online.html*



*راعى قطيع الحملان
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44545590/6465167f/_____.html*



*بابا شنوده يا ضى عنيا
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44565665/eb111306/____.html*



*كنت طفل صغير
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44163446/fd50e99a/_____.html*



*يا شمعة القرن العشرين
**http://www.4shared.com/file/43650555/f137385e/______.html*



*مين شفيعه الانبا شنوده
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44547175/278caf29/____.html*



*البابا شنوده معانا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/44724494/18fe8b9f/___.html*



*ابونا وبطركنا الغالى
**http://www.4shared.com/file/44647394/4b1814f1/______.html*



*أبويا حبيبى البابا شنوده*
*تصميمى*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/45554920/ad2073b1/______.html*

*copy*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جااااااااااااااااااري التحميل يا رتوتي

ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

العفش يا رومى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على الترانيم ياميرنا 
جارى التحميل .................
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كوكو ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*مييييييييييرسى بجد عالترانيم وربنا يرجعلنا حبيبنا بالسلامة انهاردة انشاءالله​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

على فكرة هو رجع انتو فى ايه 

*مبروك لكل اقباط مصر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*طيب ما انا عارفة انه جه من الساعة 6 الصبح انهاردة*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مييييييييييرسى بجد عالترانيم وربنا يرجعلنا حبيبنا بالسلامة انهاردة انشاءالله​*


 
لا تعليق :11azy:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*سورى انا اتلغبط فى اول مرة سامحينى يا اختى ميرنا​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *سورى انا اتلغبط فى اول مرة سامحينى يا اختى ميرنا​*


 
هاتى 5 جنية واسامحك 30:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*5 جنييييييييه اوووووووووووووه خدى 1271896786 جنيه اهو وصليلى​*30:


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *5 جنييييييييه اوووووووووووووه خدى 1271896786 جنيه اهو وصليلى​*30:


 
هى ايه الارقام دى انتى بتشتغلى فى بنك ولا ايه 

ربنا معاكى يا قمر ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هى ايه الارقام دى انتى بتشتغلى فى بنك ولا ايه
> 
> ربنا معاكى يا قمر ​



*ميرسى يا عسل ومعاكى يارب نستينى اقولك الترانيم جامدة​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ميرسى يا عسل ومعاكى يارب نستينى اقولك الترانيم جامدة​*


 
يباشا ميرسى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هاتى 5 جنية واسامحك 30:​


 
ديما ماديه كده يا ميرنا 
هاتى 2.5جنيه 
واسكت :t9:​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ديما ماديه كده يا ميرنا
> 
> هاتى 2.5جنيه
> 
> واسكت :t9:​


 
مش بكون نفسى الله:11azy:
لا انتا لو معاك ادينى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> مش بكون نفسى الله:11azy:
> 
> 
> لا انتا لو معاك ادينى ​


 
انا مش معايا :hlp:
انتى مش لسه واخده 5جنيه :t9:
بالنص ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ديما ماديه كده يا ميرنا
> هاتى 2.5جنيه
> واسكت :t9:​



*انا اتخضيييت يا كيرو بحسبك عايز الفلوس دى منى انا فاضل معايا 1.25 هروح بيهم الكلية وهاجى مشى كمااااااااان:ab7:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا اتخضيييت يا كيرو بحسبك عايز الفلوس دى منى انا فاضل معايا 1.25 هروح بيهم الكلية وهاجى مشى كمااااااااان:ab7:​*


 
المشى رياضه يا بنتى 
هاتى ال 1.25 وروحى الكليه وارجع مشى :hlp:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> المشى رياضه يا بنتى
> هاتى ال 1.25 وروحى الكليه وارجع مشى :hlp:​



*ياااااااااااااااسلااااااام هو ده فعلا الاحساس بالاخرين يلا اخدها جرى عالبحر وارجع ههههههههههههههههه خد اهم بس اوعى ميرنا تضحك عليك وتاخدهم منك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميه ميه المشى على البحر 
مرسىىىى على ال 1.25 
انا هطلع بره الموضوع ومش هدخل تانى 
لاحسن ميرنا تتنرفز علينا 
نلاقى نفسنا بره المنتدى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه وانا كمان المنتدى واحد والرب واحد يا عم الواحد يشترى عضويته بردو هههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا جماعة انا سمعت ان فى  ناس هنا بتوزع فلوس*
*فا قولت اجى اخد عشرة جنية لحدا بكرة *
*ممكن ولا حضرتكم بتتعاملوا بفوايد والحاجات دى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *يا جماعة انا سمعت ان فى  ناس هنا بتوزع فلوس*
> *فا قولت اجى اخد عشرة جنية لحدا بكرة *
> *ممكن ولا حضرتكم بتتعاملوا بفوايد والحاجات دى*​



*اخر رد ليا هنا ان ميرنا هى اللى ماسكة المالية انا خلاص كده فلست بقالى 56 سنة مأكلتش ولا شربت ميرنا معاها فلوس كتييييييييييييييييييييير خد منها *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ايدا ايدا ايدا الخمسة الجنية اللى خدتها محدش هياخد منها ربع جنية ماشى يا اخ كوكو ومحدش ياخد فلوس ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ايدا ايدا ايدا الخمسة الجنية اللى خدتها محدش هياخد منها ربع جنية ماشى يا اخ كوكو ومحدش ياخد فلوس ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تام كده كونى نفسك يا اختى​* :smile02


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ايدا ايدا ايدا الخمسة الجنية اللى خدتها محدش هياخد منها ربع جنية ماشى يا اخ كوكو ومحدش ياخد فلوس ​


كده يا ميرنا 
اشوف فيكى يوم :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تام كده كونى نفسك يا اختى​*:smile02


 
اهو قر اهوه ​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كده يا ميرنا
> 
> 
> اشوف فيكى يوم :t30:​


 
ولا اسبوع حتى :t30:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> اهو قر اهوه ​



*اى خدعة هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sahareto (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ميرنا على الترانيم الجميله وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى لمرورك يارب تكون عجبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*جارى التحميل يا قمر*


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشى يا جوجو​


----------



## ramynasr (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا شكرااا يا رب يسوع
شكراااا على الترانيم الجميلة البابا شنودة


----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ترانيم جميلة جدااااااااااا

شكرا ​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكرررررررررررررر


----------

